# Got to love the Mauser - HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Of all my non-USA mil surp rifles, I have to say that the Mausers are the most fun to shoot and frankly, the most well put together. Here's a short video I made on an M48 Mauser. I'd love to know this rifle's story, even has some Arabic on the butt stock.

*Link to video.*


----------

